# Horse shows



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you wanting to show her in breed shows, or local in hand classes?


----------



## duskexx (May 8, 2019)

I won't be any help, sorry, but is that the same horse in both pictures? Her markings look the same. Did she change colour? She's very beautiful!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Congratulations on the horse!

Are you taking lessons from someone? Presumably they know the local show circuit. You could go along to a few shows, maybe even ride a lesson horse in a couple of shows before you start showing your own. That's how my daughter started and around here, that's how everyone starts. 

Have you done barrel racing yourself?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd slow down with the saddle and work on in hand. You can Google paint horse shows for your area or there are Facebook groups that list local equine events in given areas. Finding a good trainer to coach you for an in hand class would be a good way to start as they would be familiar with what is expected in your local or breed shows.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*WELCOME to the Forum!!*_

You have a still very young horse to bring along slowly and carefully with good and proper training.
Most show circuits have some type of in-hand or showmanship classes... that would be where I would start.
Add "model" if she has a body put together really nicely.
Teaching ground manners, making learning a pattern used in showmanship fun to do is where it can begin.
Keep the rigors of hard-body work for later so your horse matures with as less stress to her joints, tendons, ligaments, muscles and above all else her brain as reduced as you can.
Let your horse cue you in whether it wants to be in a show-ring....some horses love it, some hate it.
A nice pedigree is lovely, but it is only old-blood and _your_ horses brain, athleticism or not is what will dictate the kind of ride you bring forth from her.
You can take a grade nothing and be the best and the best because of bloodline and be worst...
The truth of that was Thoroughbred Secretariat...he was the very best, his get horrible as racers, yet wonderful show horses...then several generations later out came the good runners again...it is what the horse excels at that should be the determining factor of what the horse becomes.

For now at this age, I would feed her properly but not to the extent of a bred halter horse as that is not healthy either...
Let the horse develop body wise as it should and not rush it nor feed it to enhance, just let it be naturally maturing.
Take care of the brain and make learning fun. 

If you do shows make them fun shows, as most of the classes you would be eligible for are first of the day, get out and go home from the crazy environment.._protect that mind._
_You have a baby and need to protect that baby mind and body when introducing new things.
_
As age and maturity happen, go slowly teaching astride...and remember good barrel horses are made, not born because of a piece of paper. The horse has to have the "want" or it won't...
Take great care of that body, legs, lungs but most importantly the mind, it isn't pretty to watch the crazies in the waiting area.
One of the most important though is if you don't really know how or what you are doing, seek out help from someone who does. A trainer...
Watch those who train. Watch how their trained horses act, how they behave, how they are to ride and if they are solid riding partners or a basket case of crazy brained train-wrecks. Watch to see the care the animals receive and the discipline too....
You don't want the horse in the alley it takes 3 to hold...you want the horse who stands quietly alert then wakes up and explodes on course..both are out there and both are created at the hands of those who trained them.
The choice of what mind you educate and bring along to maturity is a gift you create. Adding the hand and technique of "a trainer" you will develop what you see out and about at shows...pick wisely and carefully those who shall have influence with your baby. 
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I hate posting from this phone. Congrats on your new horse. She looks like a sweetie.


----------



## chantelbelfour (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the replies!
-- she is the same horse in both photos her colors change with the season/sun! She was darker grey in the winter up until a month ago she has lightened up a lot. Her grey shades change!
-- I do not take riding lessonz because I've been around horses growing up(currently leasing a horse just to ride myself) as well as my dad used to be in barrel racing, gymkhana etc. And he will be working with me when I get to that stage.
-- I used to have a horse growing up that was already broke, but I've been doing her by myself and we do a lot of ground work as well so shes getting used to things. Shes got an amazing temperament and I'm not going to be riding her at least for a year and a half to 2 years so it doesnt put stress or anything on her joints, bones etc. Just put a saddle on to see how she would react to it getting put on and she did well then it was taken off. If she's used to these things it will be good when we do the initial saddling/riding! 
-- I have asked many people where I can take her to show her as you can as a year and half to 2 year old, I live in Saskatoon. It's just very hard to find information and I dont have any friends who have done this stuff. I've tried looking into futurity shows etc. 
Thank you everyone


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

If you've never shown before I'd suggest starting small - do you have a local circuit anywhere near you? Local shows are relatively inexpensive, low stress, and great confidence builders, particularly when you're starting out. Then you don't have to shell out hundreds or thousands of dollars to prep your horse and yourself, get there, get a place to stay, pay show fees, etc only to be absolutely obliterated in every class by the national or world champions who have been doing this for years and have tons of experience. Start small, build experience, then when the local competition ceases to be competition, move on up. Every level has something to teach you - but trying to place yourself or your horse in a show you're not ready for can be a real blow to your confidence and wreck your enjoyment of showing entirely.

-- Kai


----------



## chantelbelfour (Dec 8, 2018)

Thank you that's really helpful I'll keep looking for local shows and see what I can find! I agree with what you're saying. Better building up to the big thing instead jumping into it!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There is lots of breed shows in Saskatchewan. Join the Saskatchewan paint horse club, Google it.


----------

